# bullet and powder choice for elk



## wasatch_warrior (Jun 21, 2015)

So I drew a wasatch muzzleloader elk tag and I am using a TC omega z5. I am currently shooting a 270 grain powerbelt pushed by 130 grains of triple7 powder. Is this load going to provide enough shock even with proper shot placement on a big bull to put it down fast or should I up the bullet weight? I don't have much experience with muzzleloaders, I know my current load is plenty for deer but will it work for elk? Any help or advice you guys can give will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot 130 grains of triple 7 but I shoot a 290 grain barnes tez and I think it's the perfect elk bullet..... But if you are dead set on powerbelts, I wouldn't shoot anything under their 295 grain.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I shoot 130 grains of triple 7 but I shoot a 290 grain barnes tez and I think it's the perfect elk bullet..... But if you are dead set on powerbelts, I wouldn't shoot anything under their 295 grain.


Are you shooting the 777 pellets or loose?

I've always shot the 250 T/C Shockwaves over 100 grains of 777 pellets and have had good results on deer and one cow elk. On 1 deer though the bullet broke up and didn't do much damage. Luckily I watched it go down because there was no blood trail.

I have a LE bull tag this year and want to experiment with a heavier load. I've ordered some 290 T-EZs and some 300 SSTs to see how my Omega likes them.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't want to get in a Powerbelt, no Powerbelt discussion, but they wouldn't even get near my LE elk hunt!

I use the Pyrodex pellets shooting 130 grains with the Hornady 250 grain SST. This has been a great deer sabot, and a know a few people who've put elk down with them. I wouldn't have any reservations on using the 250 grain sabot. The 300 grain SST would be a great choice as would the Barnes sabots mentioned previously. 

If you have the time and money, get a few and test shoot them. I used the TC Shockwaves before and had some good success with them. The Hornady SST has been pretty incredible for me. 

Good luck!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Swaner said:


> Are you shooting the 777 pellets or loose?
> 
> I've always shot the 250 T/C Shockwaves over 100 grains of 777 pellets and have had good results on deer and one cow elk. On 1 deer though the bullet broke up and didn't do much damage. Luckily I watched it go down because there was no blood trail.
> 
> I have a LE bull tag this year and want to experiment with a heavier load. I've ordered some 290 T-EZs and some 300 SSTs to see how my Omega likes them.


I shoot the pellets, 2 50's and a 30. My buddy shoots a 100 grains of triple 7 pellets with that 290 grain tez and gets great groupings. I'm sure the velocity is plenty with a 100 grains of triple 7. I've thought about backing mine down to 100 grains but it's been a great elk load and I use it for deer as well so I don't have to adjust anything. No such thing as too dead!;-)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

BigT said:


> I don't want to get in a Powerbelt, no Powerbelt discussion, but they wouldn't even get near my LE elk hunt!


I didn't want to be the one that said it because I am a broken record about powerbelts. I would just say that drawing a tag is a lucky enough endeavor, so don't choose a bullet where you are hoping luck strikes again!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Swaner said:


> Are you shooting the 777 pellets or loose?
> 
> I've always shot the 250 T/C Shockwaves over 100 grains of 777 pellets and have had good results on deer and one cow elk. On 1 deer though the bullet broke up and didn't do much damage. Luckily I watched it go down because there was no blood trail.
> 
> I have a LE bull tag this year and want to experiment with a heavier load. I've ordered some 290 T-EZs and some 300 SSTs to see how my Omega likes them.


and here are a couple of TEZ's pulled out of a couple bulls just inside the cape on the opposite side after doing their job. The bulls didn't go far at all. 
I've had complete pass throughs on the cows and deer tho.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

We've heard multiple complaints about PB's "not" performing upon impact. What good is accuracy (which seems to be the main reason why people shoot them) if the bullet fails and wounds the animal? I don't recall anyone saying their Barnes bullet didn't perform and end up looking exactly like the awesome pics UTgolf provided.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

wasatch_warrior said:


> So I drew a wasatch muzzleloader elk tag and I am using a TC omega z5. I am currently shooting a 270 grain powerbelt pushed by 130 grains of triple7 powder. Is this load going to provide enough shock even with proper shot placement on a big bull to put it down fast or should I up the bullet weight? I don't have much experience with muzzleloaders, I know my current load is plenty for deer but will it work for elk? Any help or advice you guys can give will be greatly appreciated!


Powerbelts have been known to blow up without pentrating on whitetail sized game. The issue seems to be particularly problematic at high velocities. Pushing a load with 130 grains of T7 at an elk could be a recipe for disaster.

For an LE hunt I would really consider looking at options that have a better track record. You can get the Barnes TEZ for just under $1.50/shot which is only about a dime to a quarter more expensive than the Powerbelts.

If you want to invest a little more time, there are number of pistol bullets that might work well for you too.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dahlmer said:


> If you want to invest a little more time, there a number of pistol bullets that might work well for you too.


I have had very good results with buying pistol bullets and sabots separately. The cost savings can be pretty substantial when compared to the pre-matched bullet & sabots.
My current favorite load for elk is the 300gr Hornady XTP-MAG (.452 cal) handgun bullet, matched with the yellow TC SuperGlide sabot, 100gr Pyrodex (2 pellets), and a Winchester 209 primer. Nothing fancy & comes in at about $1.20/shot. 
I have the option of a lighter load using the 250gr Hornady XTP (.452 cal) handgun bullets and a slight adjustment in aim point. This load comes in about $1.10/shot.

I'd feel comfortable using either for elk... but I choose to go with the 300gr bullet because it says MAG!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I shoot the pellets, 2 50's and a 30. My buddy shoots a 100 grains of triple 7 pellets with that 290 grain tez and gets great groupings. I'm sure the velocity is plenty with a 100 grains of triple 7. I've thought about backing mine down to 100 grains but it's been a great elk load and I use it for deer as well so I don't have to adjust anything. No such thing as too dead!;-)


Have you had any issues with all 3 pellets burning? I've heard sometimes they don't burn clean due to the spark not reaching them. I think I may give the magnum 60gr pellets a try.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Swaner said:


> Have you had any issues with all 3 pellets burning? I've heard sometimes they don't burn clean due to the spark not reaching them. I think I may give the magnum 60gr pellets a try.


they seem to burn up just fine. I don't know how to tell tho. Even if it didn't burn all the way on the pellets, it would still burn enough to move that bullet faster than 100 grains I'm sure.


----------

